# Anything you wish you had asked for



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

I am now in the process of the legal separation part of this ugly mess. I have tried searching the internet but my head hurts so bad right now and I cannot think straight.

For those of you that have made your agreements, is there any advice you can pass on? Anything you said after the fact, "crap I wish I would have asked for that". Not property wise, but protection for my two kids.

The more brutual the better. Thanks


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

Well first ask for as much as you can for your kids. Find out what others in your state get for child support. I don't know if you work or not but if you need to get on your feet ask for support. Anything you plan to keep get in writing. Anything you think he needs to sign get it signed. DO NOT think that you can trust anyone to do something without a written agreement.

I say this as a man. When you have kids everything changes.


----------



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Girlx (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree.. Do everything in paper.. Written down and signed.. Get EVERYTHING... Only person right now you can count on is yourself.. 

im currently filing for a legal separation.. Im getting custodal rights over my kids.. He has no place to live.. Im hoping i can get something written down about him not being able to bring them over to the OW house.. but we will see..


----------



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

@Girlx- let me know what you find out about the kids visiting and the OW thing. If it is legal to add I would like to do the same.

I am getting everything in writing. He is coming over today, but yet still has no plans. 

I am doing it all....jerk...he wants this but yet isnt willing to lift his finger.


----------

